# modprobe -l where did it go?

## _______0

hi,

I've noticed that modprobe -l option no longer exists. Has it change to some other tool? What can be used to list available modules?

thanks

----------

## eyoung100

```
man lsmod
```

----------

## _______0

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

```
LSMOD(8)                                                      lsmod                                                     LSMOD(8)

NAME

       lsmod - Show the status of modules in the Linux Kernel

SYNOPSIS

       lsmod

DESCRIPTION

       lsmod is a trivial program which nicely formats the contents of the /proc/modules, showing what kernel modules are

       currently loaded.

COPYRIGHT

       This manual page originally Copyright 2002, Rusty Russell, IBM Corporation. Maintained by Jon Masters and others.

SEE ALSO

       insmod(8), modprobe(8), modinfo(8)

AUTHORS

       Jon Masters <jcm@jonmasters.org>

           Developer

       Lucas De Marchi <lucas.demarchi@profusion.mobi>

           Developer

kmod                                                       04/09/2013                                                   LSMOD(8)

```

showing what kernel modules are currently loaded.

Shall I re-ask my question?

----------

## eyoung100

NO use lsmod to LIST MODULES

Module

<Name>

Size

<in KB>

Used

0=No

n = number of other modules

by

List the modules that are using module w/ <Name>

```
lsmod
```

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes:  for both sides

Anyway, _______0, that option went away when switch from modutils to kmod was made. Its upstream decided such option is not needed.

----------

## _______0

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Anyway, _______0, that option went away when switch from modutils to kmod was made. Its upstream decided such option is not needed.

 

Thanks, that's what I meant.

So now is back to the gentoo way:

```
find /lib/modules/<kernel> -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less
```

oh well.

Another possibility to view available modules was with modprobe auto-complete but I forgot how to turn this on.

Anyone know this?

thanks.

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Another possibility to view available modules was with modprobe auto-complete but I forgot how to turn this on. 
> 
> 

 

do you mean

```
emerge -av bash-completion
```

----------

## mv

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> do you mean
> 
> ```
> emerge -av bash-completion
> ```
> ...

 

Or just use zsh (with 

```
autoload -Uz compinit

compinit -D
```

 in your zshrc, or with zshrc-mv from the mv overlay).

----------

## _______0

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *mvaterlaus wrote:*   do you mean
> 
> ```
> emerge -av bash-completion
> ```
> ...

 

Are you running zsh as root? I thought it wasn't a good idea with gentoo.

----------

## mv

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> Are you running zsh as root?

 

Yes, all of my "real" users (including root) have zsh as their login shell.

 *Quote:*   

> I thought it wasn't a good idea with gentoo.

 

Why not?  I am speaking about the login shell, not about /bin/sh symlinked to zsh (although just for fun, I tried also the latter without any problems several months ago, but it is clear that this may lead to some compatibility problems).

----------

